# Chamber opera



## Davo (Dec 19, 2009)

Heya,

Sorry if this has already been broached here, but I'm a noob.

I wanted to get some advice on repertoire for a small cast, piano-accompanied, 60-70-seat theatre, preferably out of copyright, and with no chorus. English-language would be ideal, as I'd rather not have to translate it myself (not enough time).

I have looked at Britten's "The Turn of the Screw", but it's still in copyright and I'm not sure it would work just with piano. Also, with seven in the cast (two of whom are children), it might be a bit too big for the venue. "Tamerlano" is another one, but I don't know where I could find a useable performance translation.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


Davo.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a one-act opera with 5 singing roles (main roles are for tenor and bass) and chamber orchestra. A piano reduction exists, originally used for rehearsing. It's a protected work but I usually make performing materials available free of charge.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

My composition teacher, John David Earnest, has written several chamber operas. I believe that at least one only requires piano. His operas are in English, but sadly I have no idea how difficult or accessible they are.

http://www.johndavidearnest.com/


----------

